# Car Won't Start



## Alyons90 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok, I have read some posts and would like to to just get a combined list of things to check. I'm looking to buy a 1987 Nissan 300ZX automatic. The car has been sitting for 2 years. The current owners replaced the alternator and transmission a year or so before the car actually refused to start. It stopped working two years ago. I am just wondering what are some things to check when I go up and try and get it started, or at least some response. They say they put the key in the ignition, turn it and no response. No noise whatsoever. I have read about seeing if the engine turns over, we are going to check the battery, oil, and fuel. I have also read some information about the security switch?? What is this, and where would it be exactly on this car? Also how would we test the starter? Is this something that must be done at a mechanics? Anything else we could check while up there? If I could get some response ASAP, we are leaving in about 3.5 hours to go check it out. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Check your battery and starter.


----------



## Matty84 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey, So i am having the same issues my friend. I turn the key, and i get nothing. A gentleman came to look at my car tonight as i have it for sale, and he said that my starter solenoid is bad. I had the car running last night and upon my sales appointments for today, the car decides not to go.


----------

